# My computor keeps glitching



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

Can anyone help me figure out how mythreads lkeep disappearing ?

They get a few responses and then boom there gone, What is it I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

Come on guys I am a computor illiterate and have no idea what I'm doing wrong cant anyone help me?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

Do you think I have a virus or something?

gee thanks guys.

I guess I will take it too the geek squad.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 2, 2010)

sigh...no, they are messing with you. I don't know if you deserve it or not but I think it's wrong.

Of course, now I am probably dooming myself to the same fate.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

Who??????


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

I know the mods here would never act like that.

Is it possible some poster can get into my account and screw with it?

Should I buy more security protection in order to keep posting here?

Is my computor in danger ?


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 2, 2010)

if you are starting threads and people are posting in them....and they are disapearing it isn't your computer.....

you may want to open your profile.....click on about me then click on threads started ....all your threads will come up.....

maybe they are just being moved....


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2010)

I admit it.


I am doing it.


I've also been watching you through your monitor.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Apr 2, 2010)

Geek Squad because threads keep disappearing?
ok?

Just look at Posts posted by yourself, and find em.   Sometimes Mods Merge threads without Say.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> if you are starting threads and people are posting in them....and they are disapearing it isn't your computer.....
> 
> you may want to open your profile.....click on about me then click on threads started ....all your threads will come up.....
> 
> maybe they are just being moved....



I did that and then aI posted it again and boom it was gone again.

I really dont know anything about these things but how to type on them.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> Geek Squad because threads keep disappearing?
> ok?
> 
> Just look at Posts posted by yourself, and find em.   Sometimes Mods Merge threads without Say.



How would I find merged threads?

I really dont know anything about computors


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> I admit it.
> 
> 
> I am doing it.
> ...



Does the mods know you do that?


----------



## Tom Clancy (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > Geek Squad because threads keep disappearing?
> ...



Step 1:  Click on your Screen Name on the top right. 

Step 2: While in your profile click on the Statistics Tab.

Step 3: Click on "Find all posts by ____" 

Step 4: Find your post.

Hope that helps.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > if you are starting threads and people are posting in them....and they are disapearing it isn't your computer.....
> ...



as someone said your threads may be getting merged.....if that is the case go to your posts.....

i seem to recall you post on multiple boards....if you have multiple creens open maybe you thought you posted a thread here but it is on the other board.....


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Clancy said:
> ...



I did that and the thread was not there  . So I posted the thread again and it got a couple of answers seconds larter it was gone again.

maybe I am pressing some wrong button or something when I reply myself?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

Could it be my internet servicer?


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Could it be my internet servicer?



what thread are you looking for....


----------



## Terry (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Could it be my internet servicer?


Perhaps the thread got deleted for a reason, why not PM a mod?  Internet service provider has nothing to do with a thread disappearing nor would a virus or your PC.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

I posted one about the senior benifits of the HC bill

And then another about HC.


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I posted one about the senior benifits of the HC bill
> 
> And then another about HC.



Here are your threads (from your CP):

http://www.usmessageboard.com/search.php?searchid=2290682


----------



## Ravi (Apr 2, 2010)

The one about seniors is right here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...are/111960-hc-bills-benifits-for-seniors.html


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 2, 2010)

found them both...they dropped off the first page.....


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

It wont let me in

they are not even on the list that come up for my threads


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> It wont let me in


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > I admit it.
> ...



No, but you should PM each and everyone and let them know I'm watching you through your monitor.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

do they both have the same title?


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> do they both have the same title?



I see you looking at the screen.....


----------



## Ravi (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's the other one you're talking about, I think.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...966-hc-kicking-in-for-high-risk-patients.html


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

I cant get in that one either


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

How could I fix this?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 2, 2010)

You have to ask Gunny.


----------



## del (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I cant get in that one either



i merged 2 of your threads and put them in the *healthcare* forum.
they have redirects, there's no reason for you not to be able to access them if you can access the board.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...are/111960-hc-bills-benifits-for-seniors.html


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe its just my computor


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

del said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I cant get in that one either
> ...



They are not on my threads list, I have looked and looked.

I can not get into any of them.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

vBulletin Message 
Truthmatters, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 
Log Out Home  

  Forum Jump
  User Control Panel Private Messages Subscriptions Who's Online Search Forums Forums Home   USMB Office     Rules and Guidelines     Introduce Yourself     Announcements and Feedback US Discussion     Current Events     Politics     Congress     Media     Immigration/Illegal Immigration     Stock Market     Law and Justice System     Environment     Education and History     Energy     Economy     Science and Technology     Religion and Ethics     Health and Lifestyle     Military     Conspiracy Theories     Race Relations/Racism Global Discussion     General Global Topics     The Middle East - General     Iraq     Iran     Afghanistan     Israel and Palestine     Europe     Canada     Asia     Africa Site Sponsors     US Law for Jabrones The Taunting Arena     The Flame Zone     Echo Zulu's Rep Fest Zone     The Lame Zone Hobbies     Sports     The Outdoors     Food & Wine     Writing     Pets     Photography and Imaging     Music     Computers     Arts & Crafts Community     General Discussion     Reviews     Humor




This is all that comes up.


----------



## del (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



good luck with that, then.


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Maybe its just my computor



What's with your hair today?

The color looks different.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I posted one about the senior benifits of the HC bill
> ...





Home User CP Active Topics Blogs Community   New Posts Search   Quick Links   Log Out 

   US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum  
 vBulletin Message  
 Welcome, Truthmatters.
You last visited: Yesterday at 12:30 PM 
Upgrade your membership! 
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 0.  
Private Messages 
Inbox 
Sent Items 
Send New Message 
Track Messages 
Edit Folders 






Community Links 
Social Groups 
Pictures & Albums  
Contacts & Friends 
Members List 

Search Forums 


Show Threads   Show Posts  
Tag Search 
Advanced Search 
Google Search 


Find All Thanked Posts 
Search Blogs 


Advanced Search 

Quick Links 
Today's Posts 
Mark Forums Read 
Open Contacts Popup 
User Control Panel 
Edit Signature 
Edit Your Details 
Edit Options 
Miscellaneous 
Private Messages 
Subscribed Threads 
Your Profile 
Who's Online 
Calendar 
FAQ 

Go to Page... 



vBulletin Message 
Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.  

  Forum Jump
  User Control Panel Private Messages Subscriptions Who's Online Search Forums Forums Home   USMB Office     Rules and Guidelines     Introduce Yourself     Announcements and Feedback US Discussion     Current Events     Politics     Congress     Media     Immigration/Illegal Immigration     Stock Market     Law and Justice System     Environment     Education and History     Energy     Economy     Science and Technology     Religion and Ethics     Health and Lifestyle     Military     Conspiracy Theories     Race Relations/Racism Global Discussion     General Global Topics     The Middle East - General     Iraq     Iran     Afghanistan     Israel and Palestine     Europe     Canada     Asia     Africa Site Sponsors     US Law for Jabrones The Taunting Arena     The Flame Zone     Echo Zulu's Rep Fest Zone     The Lame Zone Hobbies     Sports     The Outdoors     Food & Wine     Writing     Pets     Photography and Imaging     Music     Computers     Arts & Crafts Community     General Discussion     Reviews     Humor   



All times are GMT -7. The time now is 12:28 PM.

Is all I get


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2010)

Yay.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 2, 2010)

I think you are blocked from the heath care subforum, TM.

Remember, this is USMG - Where your voices count -

for jack shit.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

I just cant imagine they would do such a thing IT HAS TO SOMETHING ELSE.


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Remember, this is USMG - Where your voices count -
> 
> for jack shit.



You're being a bit harsh on TM.....I can see she's sad.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2010)

I owe you a rep, Ravi!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I just cant imagine they would do such a thing IT HAS TO SOMETHING ELSE.



Are you deliberately kissing ass or is it just second nature to you?

Lol!
Maybe it's an alien force field that is causing it....


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I just cant imagine they would do such a thing IT HAS TO SOMETHING ELSE.



Pos Rep me, and I may let you back in......


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

Free speech is important.

The people who run this board really do seem to care about free speech from I can tell.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Remember, this is USMG - Where your voices count -
> ...


I wasn't meaning to be harsh on her.

I was just stating a fact. If the powers that be don't like your posts they can and do mess with you.

So they really should add the "jack shit" bit to their blurb.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2010)

I think that would make a cool siggy.


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



So, your saying everyone hates TM.......oh, THAT's nice.

I'm trying to help her and all you're doing is making her feel bad...WTF?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## del (Apr 2, 2010)

Ravi said:


>


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh well life is a mystery


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Oh well life is a mystery




If you don't mind, could you put your hand on the screen and stroke it up and down, vigorously, for the next few minutes?

Thanks.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well life is a mystery
> ...



should she spit on it first....


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

you guys seem like a couple of members


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Damn,,,,to late.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



1246 to 1250....4 whole minutes......


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



I Blame Truthmatters' hand


----------



## Dr.House (Apr 2, 2010)

Karl Rove and the RNC are deleting your messages...

They know you are trying to spread THE TRUTH and will stop at nothing to ensure that your efforts are thwarted...  I would make sure you keep the doors and windows licked tight, draw the shades, and move your computer to another corner of your basement to disrupt their surveillance equipment...

Good luck and report back your progress...


Edit:  I think I'll leave that typo in there...lol


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn it I knew it was Rove.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2010)

It's not Rove. It's a liberal plant...I suspect Michelle Obama. She would blend in...


----------



## Samson (Apr 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Damn it I knew it was Rove.



That explains the hand-job!


Now I'm jealous


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 15, 2011)

Jindal's office keeps privatization report secret - Business - msnbc.com



Jindal's Division of Administration refused to provide the report Thursday to The Associated Press, and the Louisiana Senate called it confidential after the governor's office expressed concerns about its release.

The report by New Orleans-based Chaffe & Associates Inc. is designed to help the division determine the fair market value of the insurance program in the Office of Group Benefits, as part of the administration's push to hire a private company to run the operation.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 16, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Jindal's office keeps privatization report secret - Business - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And do tell. What does this have to do with computers, or the computer forum??

No wonder your threads go bye-bye.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 16, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Jindal's office keeps privatization report secret - Business - msnbc.com
> ...



Computors even.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 16, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I tried to spell it that way, but every time I did I couldn't find the thread.

It's a virus. Or one of the mods messing with me.


----------



## Wiseacre (Jun 16, 2011)

Right wing conspiracy.    Think about it, we're gonna get you guys one at a time.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 16, 2011)

Foxfyre mentioned the same thing this morning about her thread.
So I don't think it's your computer.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 16, 2011)

For the love of everlasting bugle corn treats, TM, HAVE YOU CONTACTED THE MODS??? Have you sent PM messages to the admin? Because to figure it out, they are going to have to look at it. You aren't going to figure it out whining about it here. Send the message to whomever is the admin now, and tell them what is happening, link this thread, and they will figure it out, if there's anything to figure.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 17, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> For the love of everlasting bugle corn treats, TM, HAVE YOU CONTACTED THE MODS??? Have you sent PM messages to the admin? Because to figure it out, they are going to have to look at it. You aren't going to figure it out whining about it here. Send the message to whomever is the admin now, and tell them what is happening, link this thread, and they will figure it out, if there's anything to figure.



Tech is looking into it.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not your Computer. It's the site itself. Some of mine disappear too. The Mods delete them from time to time. I've inquired about this but have never received a response. Your Computer is fine.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 23, 2011)

PixieStix said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > For the love of everlasting bugle corn treats, TM, HAVE YOU CONTACTED THE MODS??? Have you sent PM messages to the admin? Because to figure it out, they are going to have to look at it. You aren't going to figure it out whining about it here. Send the message to whomever is the admin now, and tell them what is happening, link this thread, and they will figure it out, if there's anything to figure.
> ...



I am still blocked from all those threads


----------



## Samson (Sep 23, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



*Damnit!!!*
_*I am outraged*_.

One of the most insightful, deepest thinkers on the board....BLOCKED!!!


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 23, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Do you think I have a virus or something?
> 
> gee thanks guys.
> 
> I guess I will take it too the geek squad.



Probably more than one, and probably from a geek.

(sorry, home run ball syndrome afflicts me regularly)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 23, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Do you think I have a virus or something?
> 
> gee thanks guys.
> 
> I guess I will take it too the geek squad.



I don't think the Geek Squad would like you to give them your virus.

Don't be surprised when they start talking to you about using protection.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2011)

Samson said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I'm not blocked.


----------



## Samson (Sep 24, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Then you'll be disappointed not to be offered Samson's Famous Blockage Cure: A Calamari Enema.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 24, 2011)

Footprints: 1988-2008 State Exit Poll Discrepancies


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm amazed TM has the mental capacity to remember to keep breathing.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks , I love you too


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> I'm amazed TM has the mental capacity to remember to keep breathing.



We had to artificially attach some nerve endings, amongst other accessories.  Now we can't get her to shut up.  All day, all night, all we hear is, "You will be assimilated, resistance is futile".
Note to self, build in a sleep cycle!!!!!


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 24, 2011)

I love you too


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2012)

ahhhh memories


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> ahhhh memories



Ringel connected the memory function? How many bytes did he give you?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Can anyone help me figure out how mythreads lkeep disappearing ?
> 
> They get a few responses and then boom there gone, What is it I'm doing wrong?



such fun


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Come on guys I am a computor illiterate and have no idea what I'm doing wrong cant anyone help me?



Trust me, you are more than computer illiterate. 

Drop the word "computer" and there you'll have it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2012)

you have NO idea what is going on in this thread do you?


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 11, 2012)

That was a long sleep cycle. It was almost a Harley.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Here's the other one you're talking about, I think.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...966-hc-kicking-in-for-high-risk-patients.html




vBulletin Message 
Truthmatters, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 
Log Out Home  

  Forum Jump
  User Control Panel Private Messages Subscriptions Who's Online Search Forums Forums Home   USMB Office     Rules and Guidelines     Introduce Yourself     Announcements and Feedback US Discussion     Politics     Congress     Media     Immigration/Illegal Immigration     Stock Market     Law and Justice System     Environment     Education     Energy     Economy     Science and Technology     Religion and Ethics     History     Health and Lifestyle     Military     Conspiracy Theories     Race Relations/Racism     Tea Party     General -- Global Discussion     General Global Topics     Wikileaks     The Middle East - General     Iraq     Iran     Afghanistan     Israel and Palestine     Europe     Canada     Asia     Africa The Taunting Arena     The Flame Zone     USMB's Rep Fest Zone     The Rubber Room Hobbies     Sports     The Outdoors     Food & Wine     Writing     Pets     Photography and Imaging     Music     Computers     Arts & Crafts Community     General Discussion     Reviews     Humor


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> The one about seniors is right here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...are/111960-hc-bills-benifits-for-seniors.html




vBulletin Message 
Truthmatters, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 
Log Out Home  

  Forum Jump
  User Control Panel Private Messages Subscriptions Who's Online Search Forums Forums Home   USMB Office     Rules and Guidelines     Introduce Yourself     Announcements and Feedback US Discussion     Politics     Congress     Media     Immigration/Illegal Immigration     Stock Market     Law and Justice System     Environment     Education     Energy     Economy     Science and Technology     Religion and Ethics     History     Health and Lifestyle     Military     Conspiracy Theories     Race Relations/Racism     Tea Party     General -- Global Discussion     General Global Topics     Wikileaks     The Middle East - General     Iraq     Iran     Afghanistan     Israel and Palestine     Europe     Canada     Asia     Africa The Taunting Arena     The Flame Zone     USMB's Rep Fest Zone     The Rubber Room Hobbies     Sports     The Outdoors     Food & Wine     Writing     Pets     Photography and Imaging     Music     Computers     Arts & Crafts Community     General Discussion     Reviews     Humor   


Still get this to this day when I click thosse links of my threads


----------



## Peach (Feb 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


I cannot post a picture on this site. I too am computer challenged. I draft documents on my machine, seldom post photos or attempt artwork.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > The one about seniors is right here.
> ...




See. Ringel did not install enough memory.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Do you think I have a virus or something?



Try formatting your C drive


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > Geek Squad because threads keep disappearing?
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2012)

percysunshine said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Nope I have been locked out of those threads


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 11, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think I have a virus or something?
> ...


----------



## Conservative (Feb 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Can anyone help me figure out how mythreads lkeep disappearing ?
> 
> They get a few responses and then boom there gone, *What is it I'm doing wrong*?



creating threads.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I know the mods here would never act like that.
> 
> Is it possible some poster can get into my account and screw with it?
> 
> ...



no, the 'mods'  wouldn't...

certainly it's possible...

Yes, you should buy the most expensive anti-hacking anti-virus program you can find...

only from you...


----------

